# CL Nishiki Pinnacle..cool paint



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

heres one in Seattle, pretty sharp with nice parts but overpriced I think. Is that a RS fork? XT shifters.: 

..no relation to seller, no financial interest in sale...


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The Blue version is awesome.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Nishiki Pinnacle in blue.


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one but it has a tri fade paint job. Klein colors almost.


----------



## flowboard (Oct 4, 2008)

impressive paintwork


----------

